# Transformers 3: "easily the best"



## nick h. (Jun 9, 2011)

It's time to get excited: Transformers 3 will be released on June 29.  The trailer is AWESOME 



AND IT'S IN 3D! 

As we all know Transformers 2 was a crime against humanity. But this one is alleged to be the best yet according to some bloke who's seen an early version (_caution: possible spoilers_) http://www.aintitcool.com/node/4964...ign=Feed:+AintItCoolNews+(Ain't+It+Cool+News)

Mutant-thumbed Megan has been replaced by some British model. But the burning question is whether to see it at a normal cinema in 3D or go to the IMAX. What say you?


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 9, 2011)

"Easily the best"? Damned by faint praise, surely?


----------



## Augie March (Jun 9, 2011)

nick h. said:


> But the burning question is whether to see it at a normal cinema in 3D or go to the IMAX. What say you?



Depends on how much of a migraine I want I guess. Either option is good for it or I suppose I could just bash my head constantly against a sideboard for a few hours. It'd be far more entertaining and wouldn't involve Shia Labeouf.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 9, 2011)

i need to change my pants.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not going to see another 3D film until there's some change in the technology that stops it meaning "a quid extra to be noticeably more fucking irritated for a couple of hours".


----------



## nick h. (Jun 9, 2011)

Whaaaat? But it's Optimus Prime - in 3D! Sticking his white hot sword thing RIGHT THROUGH YOUR HEAD!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 9, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Whaaaat? But it's Optimus Prime - in 3D! Sticking his white hot sword thing RIGHT THROUGH YOUR HEAD!
> 
> BLEAAAHHH BLENDER LOL


 
Seriously - the fuck is that supposed to be?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 9, 2011)

No no no no no no no.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 10, 2011)

A terrible film. Acting shite, new girl nothing but eye candy, product placement all over the place, weak story and what the fuck was that ending all about? That's not an ending. That's an editor who forgot to put the actual ending on 

Good way to waste 2 and a half hours when a bit stoned though.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 11, 2011)

everything blew up the 8yr old loved it Osprey's exploding everywhere  special forces in bat suits utterly stupid Chicago blown up
cool


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2011)

I still aint seen it, is it out on blu ray yet?

I was a mahoosive transformers fan, ad dont care if everyone tells me the films are shit. I love 'em.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> A terrible film. Acting shite, new girl nothing but eye candy, product placement all over the place, weak story and what the fuck was that ending all about? That's not an ending. That's an editor who forgot to put the actual ending on
> 
> Good way to waste 2 and a half hours when a bit stoned though.



Couldn't have put it better myself.  Biggest load of shite I've ever seen speaking as a fan.  The cartoon movie is miles better for plot and Optimus dying always gets me.  Couldn't give a toss about Optimus 'dying' in T2.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 12, 2011)

likesfish said:


> *everything blew up* the 8yr old loved it* Osprey's exploding everywhere special forces in bat suits utterly stupid Chicago blown up*
> cool



looks like this is one I will enjoy then.

*books tickets*


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great visuals. HORRIBLE film though.


----------

